# Stuffed Bell Peppers



## meateater (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw this recently on here and forgot who posted it. Anyhow I had to try it and glad I did. I made up a batch of spanish rice and parmesan rice mixed and let it cool. I then added some chopped up pulled pork, grated cheese,a few chopped up jalapenos and the tops of the bell peppers chopped up. I packed the bell peppers full and smoked them with apple chunks till the peppers were soft and then topped them with grated cheese and let that melt. All I can say is WOW! I then forgot I also had a couple rib eyelets in the fridge so I just pan fried them, I don't remember the last time I pan fried meat other than sausage or bacon.  Anyway's Enjoy!


----------



## bassman (Apr 24, 2011)

Good looking peppers.  I never made them with pulled pork, but that sounds like a great idea.


----------



## meateater (Apr 24, 2011)

I found the original poster, gotta give credit where its' due.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105272/stuffed-bell-peppers#post_619380


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn brother you beat me to it! I was inspired by that post as well. If you had a green one you could have made a smoked stoplight. I could go for one of those right now and I'm full of Easter ham!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 24, 2011)

nice peppers! some jack ass posted these awhile ago.......they look so-so.







http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95580/may-throwdown-braised-ribs-and-stuffed-pepper


----------



## meateater (Apr 25, 2011)

chefrob said:


> nice peppers! some jack ass posted these awhile ago.......they look so-so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that looks great Rob, I forgot about those. Seriously i have CRS!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang, Those Look Great...


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 25, 2011)

Your peppers looked great. Rob always sets the bar pretty high with his posts.


----------

